# Which Sense 3 Rom has the least lag?



## recDNA (Oct 25, 2011)

No MR4 Roms please. Too buggy...icons flicker. I like fast but stable. I loved bamf 11 but too much lag for me even whe overclocked to 1.4 mhz.

I almost forgot....THANKS!


----------



## karthikram93 (Nov 6, 2011)

Well its a sense 3.5 Rom but I'm running it right now and I haven't had any big bugs so try InfectedRom Eternity. Just google it and you'll find it. Only issue I had was WiFi tether but there is a fix for that.

Sent from my ADR6400L using RootzWiki


----------



## recDNA (Oct 25, 2011)

Thanks but I'm looking for sense 3. I tried infected rom. For some reason I didn't get great 4g reception at home as i usually do. I don't like changing radios


----------



## watt9493 (Jun 14, 2011)

Gingeritis

Sent from my ADR6400L


----------



## karthikram93 (Nov 6, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Gingeritis
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L


+1 definitely

Or even better gingeritis 3d I ran that for a LONG ass time. One of the best sense roms - stability wise- hands down

Sent from my ADR6400L using RootzWiki


----------



## cammiso94 (Jan 22, 2012)

recDNA said:


> Thanks but I'm looking for sense 3. I tried infected rom. For some reason I didn't get great 4g reception at home as i usually do. I don't like changing radios


I used Infected for a long while, and I found that my 4G went in and out and apps liked to just close by themselves. I found this to be annoying , but other than those two things, its really a good rom. Give it a try!


----------



## recDNA (Oct 25, 2011)

I already tried it.


----------



## droid future (Jul 25, 2011)

I would suggest trying shifts3ns3 v3.0 it is a very stable rom.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------

